# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  Dugoselke- ima li nas?

## Linda

Danas sam sasvim slučajno otkrila da su neke forumašice moje sugrađanke, tj. da nas ima iz Dugog Sela. :D  Bilo bi super da se pobrojimo, pa da možda organiziramo kakvo druženje, dok je još lijepo vrijeme.

----------


## thora

Može! 8)

----------


## AndrejaMa

A jel se možemo pridružiti i mi iz Sesv. Kraljevca??

----------


## Linda

Ne, ne možete!!!!  :Razz:  

Pa, naravno da možete!!!  :Love:

----------


## aries24

ajme, super, evo i mene :D

----------


## ivonna

ima i nas koje smo udajom otisle iz Sela   :Grin:   pa se valjda i mi mozemo pridruzit  :D

----------


## Linda

Onda, curke, ostat ćemo na ovome?
Ajde, predlažite termine dok je još lijepo vrijeme! :D

----------


## aries24

kako bi bilo sutra, još uvijek je dovoljno toplo?

----------

